# some deer ive killed over the years



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Heres a picture of a high rack 9 pointer with good mass that i killed while following a doe.I heard her blow about 300 yards up a branch leading to the swamp i was hunting.About 20 minutes later i heard a grunt  turned and there they were about 50 yards through up my 1300 shot and he went down. I also had alot of fun loading him on the 4 wheeler by my self .Pease reply i would like to know what you hunters out there think were all friends on here even though we havent met.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I have alot more to come was'nt sure how it would do.


----------



## bull0ne

Great buck you got there!

Show em all if ya will.........we can't ever get enough of seeing big bucks!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*here's another one*







Heres a picture of a huge palamated 9 pointer great mass over 19" inside spread that was following his sweetheart when i shot him.


----------



## Hoss

Good looking bucks.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*Another Big 8 Pointer*






I grunted this big 8 pointer in one mourning with 3 other good bucks in a group in november.The deer was rubbing on a huge sapling when i shot him in the shoulder.







PUT MORE UP TOMORROW


----------



## Pilgrim

Great lookin' bucks!  I'm looking forward to seeing more pics....


----------



## leo

*Nice ones*

thanks for posting them for us


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*A good nine with a broken brow tine*








Ive been blessed to kill at least one trophy deer every year so far some years 2 but i have managed this land since i was 15 and was the only one to hunted it.All these deer were killed within 3 miles from my home and everyone around here knows me well including my friend fountian who is on here.


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER

*Nice Bucks*

Good Genes And A Good Hunter. Bucks Like That Aint Stupid. Nice Bucks And If You Ever Get Tired Of Shooting Them You Can Call Me And I Help You Out.


----------



## Wetzel

very nice bucks


----------



## fountain

i know ya unkie wayne--the spotlight across the bean field works good everytime.

naw just kidding--he does kill big deer almost every year.   he is the reason why we quit having a big deer contest at work!  if he don't kill a big one he sees him--every year..  not moving locations-being consistent with stand locations daily works good.  ooooooo and being off the entire month of november help too.




GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Ive been blessed to kill at least one trophy deer every year so far some years 2 but i have managed this land since i was 15 and was the only one to hunted it.All these deer were killed within 3 miles from my home and everyone around here knows me well including my friend fountian who is on here.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*High racked huge bodied 8 pointer*

This deer was probably the biggest bodied one i have killed so far shot him at 12 oclock in the middle of the day checking paw marks on the bank of the river.This is one of my favorite spots huge swamp on both sides of me fingers down in the middle probably 20 yards wide and i get to sit and listen to the river because if i fell out of the tree i would be in it.This is just my mourning stand to because the sun is to my back and the wind blows towards the river most of the time Oh yea and i will tell about the big 10 pointer behind him later.


----------



## Jim Thompson

nice bucks, keep em coming


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*A very nice 8 pointer*

I was hunting a very well used trail with nice rubs on it in a branch between a bean field and a dirt road other side of road is the swamp i hunt.I was sitting there and it was good daylight when i heard a school bus blow its horn and then i saw the buck running down the trail towards me.The deer started walking after he settled down from the bus blowing at him and walk right to me he's about 17"insde.


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer

Them's some good 'uns right there !

Let's see 'em all !!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*nice 11 pointer*

I shot this deer where i planted a dove field for years, saw him walking right after daybreak with his nose to the gound tracking a doe that had walk across 5 minutes earlier.I shot him at a trot  in the shoulder he fell,then got up started running on 3 legs i shot him down again and he stood up again and i finally killed him on the third shot.All 3 shots were in a spot the size of a quarter shaped like a triangle heres the pic.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Dang, you are a buck killing machine. I bet your taxidermist loves you. Have you run out of room on your walls?? Those are some very nice bucks..


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*nice 10 pointer*

I killed this one after a doe came by me running wide open with a buck chasing her that i had been hunting for 4 years a boone and crockett deer he had his nose to the ground and was pushing golf ball sized saplings over like broom straw  and he never raised his head.He crossed a slue and chased her on the hill 20 minutes later this guy shows up and i grunted and stopped him and i shot.
I set there until dark and seen 3 nice bucks after i killed him trailing the doe.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*22"9 pointer*

I killed this one the weekend before the one above he had 5 washtub size paw marks under a water oak tree.I climbed downwind and 50 yards off to the right side of the thicket he was bedding in.I havent been ther 20 minutes when i saw him walking and winding the paw marks with his head up i whistled and stopped him game over.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*my first nice buck*

This deer is very special to me i killed it when i was 16 years old late 70's and my father payed to have it mounted for me and he died in 1989.He couldnt afford a shoulder mount so we got a neck mount instead taxadermist said he was pure wisconsin bloodline .His neck is 28" around behind the ears and the taxadermist said it would have been over over 30" if he was in full rut.The deer  wieghed well over 200 pounds and 18"inside spread killed him in a light drizzling rain chasing a doe around 3:00 in the evening in the swamp here's 2 more i have mounted.


----------



## bcleveland

Those are some great bucks tahnx for sharing em


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*nine pointer*


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*heres another fair 8 pointer*

I killed this one in a wet weather pond in the middle of the swamp he was by himself checking a scrape line.


----------



## Trizey

Very nice bucks Hammer!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*heres another 10*

Shot this one opening day of duck season in the rain many years ago they were shooting like crazy on the river that mourning. Heard him dive in a slue right before he walked in front of me on a oak ridge and started cleaning out a paw mark before i shot him.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*heres the other one i have mounted*


----------



## THREEJAYS

Nice for sure


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*heres a nice 8 pointer*

Heres a picture of me and my little hunting partner back then helping me hold those horns up for the camera.
As you can tell from my recent pic's the gene's and deer on this land have gotten alot better over the years.


----------



## bigman88

*Nice*

Those are some nice deer. Are you trying to make us jealous?


----------



## creekbender

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Heres a picture of a huge palamated 9 pointer great mass over 19" inside spread that was following his sweetheart when i shot him.



what in the world kinda gun did u shoot him with ?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

No sir BIGMAN just wanted to share them with ya'll thought that it would make a good thread and people would reply and let me know what they think about them.I shot him with a ruger 270 with 130 grain remington core loc's creekbender.


----------



## Nicodemus

Mighty impressive swamp bucks you got there. Congrats!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*heres a good one*

I beleave this huge seven pointer was on the decline massive rack good tine length but had a 1"brow tine on one side nothing on the other side so he need to go.He came to my grunt call ears layed back hair standing up walking stiff legged and side stepping ready to fight he acted like the dominate deer of that area.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Great post and deer Did u get all those mounted?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*heres a couple more pic's*


----------



## Reelcool

I've got cash money.. Wheres the club your in??? lol  real nice looking deer


----------



## snuffy

Nice deer.
Thanks for sharing. This is what happens when you let the little ones walk.
Do you turkey hunt?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Im not in any kind of club or anything like that but i have thought about joining one that is managed right if i could find one close just for a change of scenery and to meet some different people.


----------



## fountain

i know where a good, well managed piece is that is not too far from you.  it is also for sale for $1 million.  pm me if interested.


----------



## t bird

Nice deer bud!! Hard work pays ooff!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

man you've killed some good uns great job i hope that one day i can post that many pics of good bucks ive killed


----------



## fountain

yep--unkie wayne-u have killed some good deer--real good deer for wheeler co.

i hope that when i get your age i can have as many trophys like these hanging around somewhere.
side note--u sure have changed over the years


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*Last minute 8 pointer*

I shot this one 2 years ago on the last evening of the season and he was not as old as i thought when i shot 
him. He walked out after i counted 13 doe's crossing a logging road and he looked alot bigger right at dusk dark.If you look at the bottom of his left antler there is another beam he broke off sticking out of the side by his ear.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*here's a nine with a sticker*

I shot this deer one mourning around 9:00 before i had to be at work at 10:00.He chased a doe for a hour down in a hardwood bottom before she finally came up on the hill where i was sitting.I didnt have time to take any pictures of the whole deer because i was pressed for time so i took one of the head when i picked it up from the deer prosesser.


----------



## kickers

nice bucks , but i bet killing all those bucks gets you really tired so...,i'll be gald to help you, just ask!!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I still have some more pictures to add i will put them on this weekend wish i could have gotten pictures of every good deer ive taken .


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*9 pointer with a broke leg*

I shot this deer on a foggy mourning after it had rained all night ,caught a glimpse of of him when he walked by me the first time.Then after about 10 minutes he walked back on the same trail i noticed he was limping real bad on his right front leg ,after i shot him i found it had been injured and was swollen his foot was twisted to.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*wide 8 pointer*

This is a deer my son killed 2 years ago not far from where i shot the one above look how the rack comes out of his head and turns almost straight out.He is the one with the red hat on and i would say these two deer have the same genes.


----------



## Redhand

Man, what an awesome thread!  You have had some great success over the years.  I'm in awe looking at these GREAT deer!  Congradulations!  You must be holdin' your mouth right

Jason


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Thanks redhand i have killed some nice one's and i also have some awsome stories that people wouldnt believe over the past few years .People say yea right the big ones always get away dont they and it makes me mad because i have no reason to lie.I know of 5 instances in the last 5 years where a huge trophy buck had a six sense in the last split second before i pulled the trigger a saved his life and they were bigger than any of these.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*a nice 10 pointer*

I killed this deer when i was 18 he was on his way back to the swamp from a soybean field when i ambushed him on a oak ridge right after day light.Sorry about the picture quality it was take with a old polaroid instamatic camera.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*another really nice 10 pointer*

I got off work on night shift at 5am so i decided to just 
stay up and go hunting it was drizzling rain.I walked to a soybean field we had not far from the house and got in my climber a little bit before daylight.When it got light enough that i could see i saw movement about 100 yards in front of me in the beans so i threw up the rifle and saw a deer moving then his head and horns.So i put the cross hairs on his neck and shot and all i saw in the scope was water flying everywhere when the bullet hit his neck


----------



## dirtroad

Ever killed two "big"ones in the same hunt?
Amazing Bucks.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I have had chance's to kill a second buck on the same hunt but decided not to because they were slightly smaller than the one i had already killed.


----------



## curtis lowe

dirtroad said:


> Ever killed two "big"ones in the same hunt?
> Amazing Bucks.



i know someone that did that one time,can't remember his name though


----------



## curtis lowe

the biggest one i have ever killed


----------



## shhfish

*Bucks*

GH people dream of killing deer like those, you are a lucky man to have had those opportunities!!!!!!!!!!  GREAT JOB!!!!!!


----------



## dirtroad

curtis lowe said:


> the biggest one i have ever killed


Did you blow his horns off?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Hang in there curtis you have many years of hunting ahead of you yet and your trophy will walk out on you just be patient.Everyone has there idea of what a trophy is i myself beleave its one you are proud of and thats all that matters.


----------



## creekbender

curtis lowe said:


> the biggest one i have ever killed



for a second there i thought that was my dog . let me borrow a backstrap


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I am am going to focus all my time this deer season on trying to kill a true trophy to mount. I know they are there because ive seen them the past couple of seasons And they are only getting bigger and smarter every year just have to be smarter than them this year and i am taking vacation the whole month of november.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I wanted to say thanks to the people who replied and to the ones that just looked at it they brought back alot of great memories in the hunting woods.


----------



## fountain

more to come next year, and one will be mine.


----------



## Son

Nice bucks, I was going to say you probably are tired of cleaning em, but then I saw you mention a processor.
Enjoy it as long as you can, nothing last forever. Experience talking there.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I hope i have a couple more years left in me it would be a shame to let all those deer go to waste ive been passing on all the seasons before.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Thanks to everyone who rated my tread it makes me very happy knowing that ya'll enjoyed reading it as much as i did living it.And fountain you can go hunting with me anytime you want to friend.


----------



## smartin

nice bucks what did you shoot them with


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

These are the 2 guns that ive killed every deer but a few shown in these pictures and many more that are not on here. And those few deer were killed with a woodmaster 742 30-06 and those are the few old polariod photos.The rifle in the picture is a ruger M77 270 topped with a simmons 6.5-20-50 scope the other is a winchester 1300 pump shotgun topped off with a swift red dot scope i use it for deer and turkey hunting.


----------



## Dub

That is certainly a nice collection of bucks over the years.  You've done well.

Thanks for sharing the pics and the memories.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

To me the memories are far more important than the kill, and im sure that most hunters feel the same as i do.To me it's how the hunt started unfolded and led up to harvesting that buck of your dreams or just being in god's beautiful outdoors for that moment.And that's something you will always remember and have in that special place in your mind to share with other people and family that's what matters most and noone can take that away.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

That was a very enjoyable thread. I liked the stories that went along with the buck pictures. Hope you get one of those giants next year then post a picture and story about it!!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Thanks i thought the stories would make the thread more interesting with the pictures and people would enjoy reading them.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Heres a picture of some racks i have hanging on a fence behind my house a few of them are from deer on this tread but most are from deer that i dont have pictures of.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I had about 20 racks in a upright freezer locked away saving them they were all like the bleached looking one on the fence,it came out of it all of them were 8 to10 points.Story is my step son layed it down going to make himself a worm bed he said but never did and it filled up with water even with the seal still on the door. And guess what they all desolved and fell apart made me sick but not angry at him.These racks were off some of the deer in the pics above and other very nice deer that i did not have pictures of that i had mentioned in my earlier post.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Just found out today a farmer is planting soybeans in the 150 acre field right next to the swamp all these deer came from.It's been laying out for over 10 years so people it will be on this deer season should be awesome hopefully.


----------



## fountain

yea for me!!!!!  wha field is this and is this a field WE can hunt?  better get off you rear and get the feed to em'.  
by the way--u just got nominated to help me rip some lumber mon. afternoon!!!


----------



## seabear2

curtis lowe said:


> the biggest one i have ever killed


----------



## josh chatham

Wow!!!! That is an impressive collection of bucks!!  THanks for posting!


----------



## Otis 1987

I really enjoyed the pic's and stories about the deer you've harvested over the years,most hunters only dream of deer like those.And best you luck this coming season, post a pic of one of those big bucks you speak of for us congrats hammer.


----------



## cooper79

those are truly mighty impressive deer!!!!!  i would keep a close eye on a prime place like you have--night hunters are very bad where i am from.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> These are the 2 guns that ive killed every deer but a few shown in these pictures and many more that are not on here. And those few deer were killed with a woodmaster 742 30-06 and those are the few old polariod photos.The rifle in the picture is a ruger M77 270 topped with a simmons 6.5-20-50 scope the other is a winchester 1300 pump shotgun topped off with a swift red dot scope i use it for deer and turkey hunting.



All great Bucks! Congrats. Wheres the Bow at? lay the smackdown like this this year.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I have harvested some deer with a bow before ive owned 3 bought all of them from fountain who is on this forum 1 browning and 2 pse's.Ive shot them a total of 7 times hunting since i bought them and killed 4 bucks and 3 doe's and havent shot them 1 time in the last two years.But i can take it off the wall and if i had been sitting in the tree you were in when that buck walk out that would be me holding those horns in that picture.That is a great deer you harvested with your bow congrats and one day maybe i will shoot one with my bow like that if i decide to because they are around here and im not a rookie at this sport called hunting.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ

Thanks man, I just happened to get luck to see a deer like this in Georgia. I've hunted Ga since i was about 10 and have never seen another anywhere close to this size. It was just my day. But I dont have anywhere near the amount of Buckdeerz that you do. Congrats again!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

nice collection of bucks there.thanks for posting good luck this year.


----------



## BB GUN HUNTER

wat didyou shoot the first 9 point with


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Ga Hammer this is a great thread! Man you have been layin the smack down for years! Thanks for posting,,,Oh ya PM me your one of your secrets!


----------



## let-em grow

You my friend are the deer slayer awsome thread.


----------



## cnw38

Very nice I enjoyed reading and looking at your thread !


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Thanks everyone maybe i will be able to put some more pictures on here in a few months if im lucky.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Fantastic Thread !
Really enjoyed seeing the Awesome Bucks
you've killed over the years...

Hammer lots of us only dream of taking
Bucks like the ones you got, including me.
Id sure like to set on the porch with ya
and hear the story's you could tell .

Congrats man and good luck this season too !!!

 BCW


----------



## fountain

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Thanks everyone maybe i will be able to put some more pictures on here in a few months if im lucky.



maybe you will--dont know if i will be able to hold your hand this year.  i got my own to hunt now, you should have it by now.  just remember what i have taught you, and you will be ok. ......if someone dont get them before you do, like they are mine RIGHT NOW


----------



## Otis 1987

Well only 16 more days to go hammer hope you or fountain gets one of the big deer you seen last season and if you do be sure and post pic's.


----------



## seabolt

shhfish said:


> GH people dream of killing deer like those, you are a lucky man to have had those opportunities!!!!!!!!!!  GREAT JOB!!!!!!



NOW NOW I KNOW THERE DEER LIKE THEM IN UR BACK YARD


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Well folks only four more work days to go ive been seeing plenty of deer just need a little cooler weather to get the big boys moving.Probably a few weeks out yet then it will be on,start my vacation oct.29th and i only work 6 days in november it's going to be wonderful just being in the woods.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*Very nice bucks*

Thanks for sharing those pics with us, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*08 eight pointer*

This deer has a 17" spread with descent mass he was following a doe but his hocks were not stained at all.Now its time to focus on old big boy now im seeing his sign but he is moving at night but he will slip up this month


----------



## Otis 1987

Great buck congrats now go get the big one you saw last season good luck


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ

That away buba!! Keep em' comin!


----------



## aujack

man you have killed tons of nice deer!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Thanks everyone im still working on connecting on old mossy back.


----------



## Trophy Hunter 01

Nice photos


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

*last buck of 08*

This old fellow was by himself just like the other one i killed back in november strange season to say the least.I saw the big one 1 time on nov.19 my friend that was hunting with me missed him.He came out on him at 70 yards broad sided all by himself, all the time in the world and he shot right under him he got major buck fever.This buck looks just like the big palamated nine i killed in 06 all in all ive had a great season as always.This buck is a ten pointer main frame 8 with 2 kickers he had 21" beams and 5"bases.


----------



## whitetailfreak

great bucks!! man that trebark camo brings back memories.


----------



## Core Lokt

Enjoyed the pics and congrats on several great deer!!


----------



## Otis 1987

Great second buck congrats on your season


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Just wanted to say thanks everyone for looking at my thread and 2 bucks i killed this season had a blast in the hunting woods again.


----------



## ltibbit1

I would like to know some of your hunting tips and tactics!! My dream is to kill a large buck...and all I have is basket racks and does!! How do you do it...what is the tricks to your success? I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Well ltibbit1 these things help me alot one is being the only person to hunt and manage our land for deer in 30 plus years is a major help.Here's a crash course learn to understand mature buck sign and their habits, patterns look for trails leading from bedding to feeding and back to bedding.Always when placing a stand on these trails keep the wind in your favor if possible if you can't climb high.  And try to keep your scent out of his core bedding area period and your hunting spot months before opening day because if he see's you or smells you it's over for that spot most of the time.Most of the time opening mourning is your best chance to kill him if youve done your homework, also dont shoot those immature bucks when they walk out if you want trophy deer.And try to hunt the rut in your area as much as you can i try to take the last week october and the whole month of november off if possible.I could go on and on with other things that i do but i hope this helps you a little.


----------



## meherg

need to change your name    georgia buck killer 
nice deer congrads


----------



## Otis 1987

Just thought i would bring this one back to the top for all the new members on here.This was one of the most interesting threads that ive ever read .Hope to see some more pics of hammer and his big bucks in a few weeks.


----------



## turkeys101

they are all very nice deer.cograts on the those fine bucks.

turkeys101


----------



## TommyA(GA)

*What about this year?*

Have you killed anything in '09 yet?  If so can we see a picture and a story?


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Great bucks! Wondering how many acres you are managing?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Well time to start another great season hard to believe its already here again im on vac.from oct.28 through nov.Hope to have a couple of good deer down by the end of nov.if everything comes together im almost sure it will ya'll cross your fingers for me.I would say 500 acres managed for myself and another 800 managed in leases i joined for the first time since ive been hunting.


----------



## Young Gun

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Those are some nice bucks. It definitely makes you keep hunting when you have that kind of success.


----------



## KKrueger

Man some awesome deer. Cool how a few of em had double white throat patches. Makes for a good mount.


----------



## snortn'wheeze

Great deer! You were QDMA, before QDM was even big.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Those are great pictures. Most have been truly a blessing to shoot all those nice deer.


----------



## BuckHunter 34

well i'd say you've had some good luck over the years


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Well folks had a great mourning in the woods caught this buck  checking a scrape line at 10:45 am.He sure looked alot bigger when he had his head in that licking branch working those horns and scraping. I noticed when i walked up to him his hocks were not really smelling and his neck wasnt swollen either.I have been seeing plenty of bucks just cruising no chasing yet but this is the biggest ive seen so far now i have to hold out and see if i cant get old mossy back.


----------



## Otis 1987

Thats a really nice buck and i hope to get me one soon congrats hammer


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I wanted to share what i think was a fantastic hunt with everyone.I got in the stand just before daylight thanksgiving mourning which was a beautiful day to be in the woods.Where i was sitting i could see a very large scrape in an area that i had just started seeing some very nice rubbs showing up the week before.When it started getting light enough that i could see good i grunted 3 or 4 times.Then a few minutes later a nice 8 pointer came in and was looking around for the deer that he had heard grunt.Well after he walked around looking for awhile and saw nothing he left.I set there for about 2 more hours before 6 does came through and i figure a good buck would be not far behind them wrong.Well about 1 hour after they were out of sight i grunted another 3 or 4 times.Then about 10 minutes later i hear a very deep drawn out grunt coming from the direction in which the does went so i say to myself ok i know your here some where.So i get to looking and spot his rack through a big bush about 70 yards in front of me walking straight to the scrape.When he got to the scrape he stood there and pawed at it for a few of minutes but it seemed like an hour.Well then he turned around in the scrape with his back feet in it urinating on his back legs and his head up checking the wind constantly this deer was cautious and always looking and alert.I knew he couldnt smell me because thier was no wind blowing that mourning plus im 25'up a tree. So when he finally got finshed doing his thang and turned back around and stuck his head up in the bush and started working it with his horns and forehead.I said now is the perfect time to shoot him he's relaxed so i put the cross hairs behind his shoulder and squeezed the trigger which does'nt take much effort boom i saw the hole in him when he turned and ran.I was so excited and i said thank you lord as i watched the buck run only about 50 yards and fall a great mourning to be in the outdoors.I shot this 11 pointer with the same muzzleloader that i shot my 8 pointer with a couple weeks ago thanks to T.J.fountain.This is only my second animal with this muzzleloader two shots two trophy deer now doe season starts i guess.


----------



## Axe

Nice thread brother, thanks for sharing and taking the time to do it! You certainly have a load of big deer! Congratulations


----------



## Axe

Nice thread brother, thanks for sharing and taking the time to do it! You certainly have a load of big deer! Congratulations


----------



## Young Gun

Nice Bucks Congrats!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Thanks everyone for looking it has been another great season.


----------



## squirrelhunter912

holy cow where do you get all these deer! There Huge!


----------



## southGAlefty

Man you are a stone-cold killer! That's awesome, you get it done year in and year out


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

All these deer were killed in wheeler co. and i have been qdm or trophy managing or what ever you want to call it ever since i started hunting 30 plus years ago.I always made myself let the smaller bucks walk so i could kill bigger ones now i can kill 2 nice deer every season and still have plenty of big deer for the next season.


----------



## BigBass114

You have killed some really nice deer!


----------



## kmckinnie

Way to manage! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS YEARS!!!!!


----------



## Blue Rat

nice bucks


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

It's almost that time again should have a great season this year.I hope that i can kill a couple of good ones this season only time will tell.


----------



## ted_BSR

Good thread my man.  You have been blessed with much skill and success!!  I enjoyed all the pics and stories!  I think a lifetime achievement award is in order!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

So thats where all the bucks have gone! Hammertime!


----------



## daisy102998

I am jealous!


----------



## Stumper

Hammer64, great looking bucks! thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Sully52484

Got few on the wall to show, thats great hunting man. Congrats and best of luck to you this year.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Thanks everyone i have enjoyed doing this, seen a good many deer the next 3 weeks should be great hunting.And hopfully i will have some pictures to show ya'll and add to my thread soon thanks again.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I hope to start right where I left off and kill some more nice bucks this season.I will do my best to get you all some more stories from the hunting woods and pics.


----------



## ASH556

Please do.  This is the first time I've seen this thread and I thoroughly enjoyed reading it thus far.  Can't wait to see what happens this year.  What happened in 2010?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Im back folks sorry for being gone so long i had some family problems.I lost my sister to brain cancer in 2011 and that really knocked me for a loop.Im alot better now and accepting it, she's in a better place now. I do have some pictures to post for everyone and i will put them on here soon.


----------



## specialk

good deal man! sorry for your troubles, but glad you're back in the click!


----------



## Jim Thompson

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Im back folks sorry for being gone so long i had some family problems.I lost my sister to brain cancer in 2011 and that really knocked me for a loop.Im alot better now and accepting it, she's in a better place now. I do have some pictures to post for everyone and i will put them on here soon.



post up brother, good to see you back


----------



## SC Hunter

Just saw this thread! Awesome sorry to hear about your sister! Prayers sent! 
Its getting close to time for deer season again!


----------



## MFOSTER

nice bucks thanks for sharing


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

It was a great mourning to be in the woods no wind and it was'nt to hot really comfortable.I was sitting on a ridge with a big creek running behind me bedding area across the creek lots of buck sign.I had a feeling it was going to be a good spot because the bucks love cruising that ridge looking for doe's and i was right.
I shot this buck about 8:30 he was with two smaller bucks i really thought he was alot bigger when he first walked out..I didnt notice he was broken when he walked out,looked like a real shooter from the side i could see.He had just walked by my trail camera,and checked his scrape not 5 minutes before i shot him.I would have let him walk if i had seen he was broken,but the 300 takes no prisoners and im pleased with him.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Here i am with a very nice buck a friend of mine killed opening mourning in 2012 while hunting in one of my spots he's a great buck.He was at least nice enough to let me take a pic with it, he was very proud of him folks.We had a bunch of trail cam pic's of him ,he looked bigger on camera we both thought he was over 20".We had numerous pic's of him comming out and going back in this block of woods with a thick bedding area behind it.I have killed a ton of great bucks comming out of that thick stuff those big one's love it this is proof.I was just as happy for him as if i had killed him myself,and he was almost speechless almost.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sweet!


----------



## Core Lokt

Sir,,,,you are a big buck killer  Looking forward to this season. What is the one piece of advice you could give on killing the big ones year after year?


----------



## pstrahin

Great pictures.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

The number 1 thing you have to have is patience for sure to kill big bucks, and always hunt with the wind in your favor.And if you get the urge to get down make yourself stay in the stand at least until 12:00.The pre rut is the time to hunt they are on there feet criusing looking for a doe absolutly the best time.The rut they mostly stay bedded down or guarding a doe from other bucks in the thick stuff.Im not saying you can't kill a big buck at this time because i have done it if she moves he's going to follow her.And sometimes he will walk out in the wide open following her and not even realize what he just did until it's to late.But for me the criusing stage of the rut is the best time to drop the hammer on a real nice buck and see more bucks.I have seen 8 or 10 bucks in one mourning and never pull the trigger and im talking nice shooters for some hunters.They are just walking around with there nose to the ground trying to catch the scent of a hot doe all day long prime time.So get out there this comming season and hang in there longer and drop the hammer on one.


----------



## bronco611

Man those pictures of the real tree and tree bark original prints sure bring back some memories to me. The original real tree pattern in my opinion is the best they ever made even better than all of those 3d patterns. I wish I could find that pattern again , that still fits LOL. I still have my old pair of coveralls which will belong to my 14 year old son this year. I remember all of the close encounters in the late 70s and 80s while using that pattern.


----------



## kevincox

I'd say you like hunting over big primary scrapes. LOL the success speaks for itself! Great bucks


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> The number 1 thing you have to have is patience for sure to kill big bucks, and always hunt with the wind in your favor.And if you get the urge to get down make yourself stay in the stand at least until 12:00.The pre rut is the time to hunt they are on there feet criusing looking for a doe absolutly the best time.The rut they mostly stay bedded down or guarding a doe from other bucks in the thick stuff.Im not saying you can't kill a big buck at this time because i have done it if she moves he's going to follow her.And sometimes he will walk out in the wide open following her and not even realize what he just did until it's to late.But for me the criusing stage of the rut is the best time to drop the hammer on a real nice buck and see more bucks.I have seen 8 or 10 bucks in one mourning and never pull the trigger and im talking nice shooters for some hunters.They are just walking around with there nose to the ground trying to catch the scent of a hot doe all day long prime time.So get out there this comming season and hang in there longer and drop the hammer on one.



This is EXACTLY what I think in reguards to harvesting a mature buck. I take my vacation and hunt the hardest during this time. And I've killed the majoirty of my mature bucks during the pre rut during mid to late october. Great advice!!


----------



## fishingga

I can tell by the treebark camo and young son that has grown up to be a hunter that you have done this for many years successfully.  I also had some treebark back in the 80's.  

Thanks for sharing your hard earned success.


----------



## dhuss99

nice ones


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Not much longer until ML season, then gun season is here found some great buck sign.Just maybe I can have some good luck and start this season off with a bang.


----------



## XIronheadX

Get em Hammer!


----------



## spydermon

must be some good land youre hunting and are in on.  keep at it


----------



## Squirrelhunter3

nice pics


----------



## NTKJake

Man what a collection of great bucks. Great management with great results


----------



## cnowery13

Really enjoyed the thread - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chadx1981

Me tpo


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Almost ml season really looking forward to getting out there and burning some powder.I brought this back to the top for all of the new folks on here enjoy.


----------



## Chadx1981

Haha man I appreciate it! I'm serious. U are my favorite guy on here believe it or not.


----------



## southwestslayer

cant wait goodluck


----------



## rstallings1979

Thanks for bringing back up top.  First time I have seen the post/postings.  I am very impressed.  Have you had any misses on bucks that you would like to share?  Any that you missed and then got a second chance on later in the season?  How many total acres do you have access to hunt and manage?


----------

